#ubuntu-java 2005-10-03
<doko> wasabi_: ping
<wasabi_> pong
<doko> wasabi_: oh, didn't see you ...
<doko> wasabi_: I did update man-di's current 3.1 build with your patch to disable tomcat, and fixed the amd64 build. would you mind having a look at it, if it's suited for breezy?
<doko> wasabi_: diff & dsc at http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko
#ubuntu-java 2005-10-04
<doko> wasabi_: ping
<wasabi_> pong
<wasabi_> i know about Eclipse, I started to look at it last night
<wasabi_> but didn't finish
<doko> wasabi_: cool, thanks!
<doko> pitti did check the packages on powerpc, and they seem to work well on amd64.
<wasabi_> awesome.
<doko> the one outstanding problem is http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12744
<wasabi_> I think that is a classpath problem.
<wasabi_> I've seen it happen before.
<wasabi_> A few months ago, anyways. Back then, updating classpath fixed it.
<wasabi_> probably worth asking the classpath guys if they know what it is offhand and can point to a cvs checkin that fixes it. ;0
<doko> yes, man-di looks at it
<wasabi_> Debian unstable might have a later classpath than us now, due to the freeze.
<doko> no, classpath doesn't matter, but the classpath version in gcc/libjava. and this one is the same
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-05
<hectorUbu> hello...
<grenegar> hi
<hectorUbu> could I get some help here related to running a Java app in Ubuntu?
<grenegar> will try :)
<hectorUbu> thanks!
<hectorUbu> I'm trying to run a program called Sunrise, I used it in other distros without any probelm, but now using Ubuntu Edgy I get an error about not finding a library that is right inside the same directory
<hectorUbu> this is the error output: http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/2067
<hectorUbu> I'm using Sun-Java 1.5
<grenegar> so file 'swt-atk-gtk-3206' is in current directory, right?
<hectorUbu> yes
<hectorUbu> its named libswt-atk-gtk-3206.so
<grenegar> does your CLASSPATH include . in it (current directory)
<hectorUbu> this is the command line: java -Xmx128m -Djava.library.path=. -jar sunrise-desktop.jar
<grenegar> i think that any file *.so is not a java library. i expected swt-atk-gtk-3206.jar instead
<hectorUbu> mmm...
<grenegar> *.so is shared object file - a binary file used by operating system or apps i think... not for java object code.
<grenegar> *.so does not require a runtime environment like jre to interpret object code
<grenegar> i guess that a problem exists with jre install. Maybe the .so file is not linked to the jre for some reason, as it should be.
<hectorUbu> ok... I just realized that the name of the file is libswt-gtk-3206.so without the atk... is that why>
<grenegar> Seems like this .so provides java swt graphics toolkit mappings to gtk. you can try changing the launch command with this correct filename, but i'm pretty sure problems exists with .so being linked from jre (remove and re-install jre to fix?)
<grenegar> sorry i don't use swt myself
<hectorUbu> ok, no problem!
<hectorUbu> I could try recompiling the app from source... but I don't know how to compile java apps
<hectorUbu> is not with ./configure & make, right?
<grenegar> no, that is for native compile on linux
<grenegar> for java there is command 'javac' to compile however i think problem is with jre installation, not your java app
<hectorUbu> I installed Java from the ubuntu repository
<hectorUbu> and tried reinstalling
<hectorUbu> I have other Java app that is running fine
<hectorUbu> it looks like is about paths... but I don't know what could be
<grenegar> basically the jre will interpret the object code of your app and use the swt-to-gtk library to draw the gui on the screen, however this library can't be loaded by the jre
<grenegar> maybe the other app uses swing instead of swt for gui (assuming it is a gui app at all)?
<hectorUbu> it is gui, yes
<grenegar> swing and swt are two different libraries for making a gui with java (if you don't know)
<hectorUbu> I found this file: /usr/lib/jni/libswt-atk-gtk-3139.so 
<hectorUbu> but it's 3139 and not 3206
<hectorUbu> I created a symlink changing the name to 3206, but didn't work, hehe
<grenegar> hmm. found a package libswt3.1-gtk-java
<grenegar> try: sudo apt-get install libswt3.1-gtk-java 
<hectorUbu> it's installed already
<grenegar> maybe remove and re-install?
<hectorUbu> done... and the same
<hectorUbu> that package installs a second one called libswt3.1-gtk-jni, which contains the file libswt-atk-gtk-3139.so
<hectorUbu> but Sunrise is looking for libswt-atk-gtk-3206.so
<hectorUbu> that could be the problem...
<grenegar> seems like installation of this package fails to link this library correctly. maybe you can google for a manual fix for this? Sorry I can't help further.... 
<hectorUbu> no problem, thank you for your time.
<grenegar> my pleasure
<hectorUbu> just one more question, do you know what the directory /usr/lib/jni is for?
<hectorUbu> is that used by sun-java?
<grenegar> some info here: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/jni/
<hectorUbu> thanks
<grenegar> embed jre into a native app... allows you to give someone a package that runs without the hassle of them setting up jre on their system. however must be same platform as it was compiled on.
<grenegar> welcome
<hectorUbu> ok... solved! I got the file libswt-atk-gtk-3206.so from the eclipse CVS repository. now it works!
<grenegar> cool
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-01
<Lax> Hello. Anyone know of a simple java editor with compiling tools for ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-02
<doko> man-di: any reason why ant.jar, ant-launcher.jar, lib/tools.jar are not added to LOCALCLASSPATH in /usr/bin/ant ?
<man-di> on my sid its put it
<doko> man-di: how? ant.jar isn't mentioned at all in /usr/bin/ant, and tools.jar is only added in rpm mode
<man-di> ant-launcher is in
<man-di> it does all the magic to find the other too
<man-di> it looks in ANT_HOME
<doko> not when building openjdk
<man-di> for all the jars it should load to define the needed tasks
<man-di> there was a discussion about breakup with ant on some ml yesterday
<man-di> lillian said she fixed that in latest mercurial trunk
<doko> nope
<man-di> I meant icedtea
<man-di> no idea about openjdk
<doko> sure, but same thing with icedtwa
<man-di> then there ist still another bug in the buildsystem of icedtea/openjdk
<doko> probably it falls back to the LOCALCLASSPATH built in rpm_mode 
<doko> man-di: apparently ant does the wrong thing when JAVA_HOME is set to the jre dir
<man-di> I wonder how it ever can set rpm_mode to true...
<man-di> doko: I have used the debian ant with JRE and I saw no wrong thing
<man-di> doko: it was not able to find tools.jar but that is becuase JRE has no tools.jar
<man-di> thats wanted
<man-di> wasnt there a talk about splitting the tools in tools.jar into their own jars in openjdk?
<doko> if it cannot find tools.jar, it doesn't find javac
<man-di> dont always need javac with ant
<doko> didn't follow this discussion
<man-di> you can do other things with it
<man-di> thats a feature
<doko> man-di: I doubt it is a feature that tools.jar is not added, if it is on the system
<man-di> You are free to read the ant manual
<doko> man-di: it doesn't look harmful, if you add this to the LOCALCLASSPATH?
<doko> and it's the same thing that is done in the rpm_mode branch
<man-di> as long as you dont want use your own compiler with ant
<man-di> e.g. janino needs to be able to override this
<man-di> and adding tools.jar sounds wrong to me
<man-di> that defeats the purpose of ant-launcher.jar
<doko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39357/
<doko> man-di: it doesn't even find ant-launcher for some reason ...
<man-di> is there perhaps an explicite (wrong) ANT_HOME set?
<man-di> aaah, ANT_HOME was the culprit
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<jamesstansell> sweet - I'm not not running gutsy yet but the java6u3 packages that were posted there installed fine on feisty for me
<jamesstansell> azureus seem to be running fine with it - haven't tried much else yet
<jamesstansell> the applet at radar.weather.gov is working too
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-05
<onlyjunior> hay alguien aqui?
<man-di> ????
<man-di> this is an english speaking channel
<onlyjunior> ok
<onlyjunior> do you know some channel where i can ask for helping on java, becouse i have a loto of question and i don't know where i can search for answers
<onlyjunior> sorry for my english
<man-di> ##java is for java language problems
<onlyjunior> ok...thanks
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-06
<mnuaimat> hi guys
<mnuaimat> i need some help with J2D, can anyone help me please ?
<mnuaimat> join #java
<mnuaimat> ok ok 
<mnuaimat> i want to join java channel  , what should i type ?
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-01
<javaprince22> Any Java Technie in the room pls holla
<javaprince22> Any Java Guy in here
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-02
<shredder12> I downloaded this package from the java website --->jdk-6u6-linux-i586.bin<----- i ran it using the command --->sudo sh package.bin<---
<shredder12> is there a way to uninstall it..
<shredder12> coz it installed the whole jdk package
<shredder12> but now i want to uninstall it...
<shredder12> is there a way??
<shredder12> help please..!!!
<shredder12> i m using ubuntu-hardy
<persia> Team meeting in 7 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-03
<amanulla> hii every one
<persia> Hello amanulla
<amanulla> hello
<amanulla> i want to install and run java on ubuntu
<amanulla> but im new to ubuntu
<amanulla> how can i?
<amanulla> HELLO ARE YOU THERE BUSY
<persia> Just busy and distracted.  Sorry.
<persia> Which version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<amanulla> 8.04
<persia> What do you want to do with Ubuntu?
<amanulla> run java
<persia> What do you want to do with Java.
<amanulla> html
<persia> So, run tomcat or something?
<amanulla> yes
<amanulla> im running tomcat on xp
<persia> OK. Does apt-get install tomcat5.5 work for you?
<amanulla> but i dont know how to find any
<amanulla> netbeans,eclipse.........
<amanulla> any ides
<amanulla> here
<amanulla> i just tried with this
<amanulla> sudo apt-get install ecclipse
<amanulla> in terminal
<amanulla> but no use
<amanulla> ok i will try now
<amanulla> some error
<amanulla> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<persia> apt-get install netbeans should work.  If it doesn't, I'll be personally annoyed.
<persia> Oh, something is broken in your apt-cache.  Run the suggested command.
<amanulla> oh same error
<amanulla> what can i do
<persia> What error do you get from dpkg --configure -a ?
<amanulla> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<amanulla> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<persia> OK.  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<amanulla> i got some screen
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53405/
<amanulla> like above
<persia> OK.  Answer the question.
<amanulla> which one to select
<amanulla>  install the package maintainer's version                      │
<amanulla>   │           keep the local version currently installed                    │
<amanulla>   │           show the differences between the versions                     │
<amanulla>   │           show a side-by-side difference between the versions           │
<amanulla>   │           start a new shell to examine the situation
<persia> Dunno.  I usually install the package maintainer's version, but if you made changes, you might want one of the other choices.
<amanulla> thank u im now installing tomcat
<amanulla> but i dont know how to open it afetr installation can u
<persia> No idea.  I know *lots* of work went into tomcat recently, but I haven't used it since 2001, so anything I might be able to remember is surely out of date.
<persia> There should be some documentation in /usr/share/doc/tomcat5.5/ which might help.
<amanulla> ok thank you
<amanulla> for spending your time to help me
<amanulla> have a nice day
<amanulla> take care bye
<persia> You too.
<cfm> Hi, installing Java on 8.04 LTS Server.  Picked openjdk-6-jre-headless, but it wants to install all kind of extras including X11 and GTK.
<cfm> Any way to avoid all this?
<cfm> Ah, found sun-java5-jre package, which looks a lot nicer!  Any reason this package wasn't suggested by the system when I ran "java"?
<persia> cfm: The recommendation is for openjdk because we can fix bugs.  the sun binary blob has some bugs that cannot be fixed.  With luck, you won't hit them.
<persia> For Intrepid we've spent a lot of time trying to make -headless more -headless, but may not have succeeded entirely.  For 8.04, it's unfortunately bloated.  Sorry about that.
<persia> slytherin: I didn't give back jhope (or whatever).  Just build-depending on sun-java5-jdk isn't enough, because the build-dependency on ant pulls in headless openjdk.  You'll need to find some way to advise the build which JDK to use.
<slytherin> persia: Got it. Will do over weekend.
<persia> slytherin: Great.  Poke me when you get it, and I'll try it, as I definitely have some time to focus on Java this weekend.
 * robilad apologizes for missing the last meeting, on the road since yesterday until tomorrow
<persia> robilad: No worries.  This close to release, there's not much we can do other than maybe get some plans together for jaunty, and publish some specs for discussion/approval.
<persia> Unless you have some RC issue you want to raise?
<robilad> nope
<robilad> I'm loving intrepid so far ;)
<persia> It's a bit of an improvement on the Java front :)
<persia> For the next meeting, I think we should try to get some specs together for the server stuff.
<persia> I know Koon pretty much finished the maven spec, and is seeking an approver.
<persia> Is there anything else we want to do other then get more stuff free, and maven?  Surely something glassfish related.
<robilad> good question - i think the next important bit would be the osgi support (felix)
<persia> Right.  We'll need a bit of a roadmap to give to developers at UDS (in December), including a list of targets, and some specs to get completed.
<persia> We'll want to have those drafted in the next 6 weeks or so, so if there's nothing RC outstanding for you, that's probably the best target.
<robilad> ok, thanks
<cfm> persia: Ah, that makes sense, thanks!  I'm going with sun for now purely because of those dependencies.
<persia> cfm: Makes sense.  Depending on your use, you may be happy with the intrepid upgrade in another month or so.
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-05
<pcjey> hello
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-29
<waratos> hi, how do I set the java class path
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-30
<xQuasar> How do I install java on ubuntu? :/
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-01
<xQuasar> Hi all
<xQuasar> If I just want to install the latest version of JRE
<xQuasar> which package do i get?
<xQuasar> java-common, java-gcj-compat, java-gcj-compat-dev or java-gcj-compat-headless?
#ubuntu-java 2010-10-09
<akashm> hi all
<nthykier> hi
<akashm> hi nthykier
<akashm> i have one question
<nthykier> Unless it is a question about how to code in Java, I might have an answer
<akashm> :)
<akashm> I have created a test.jar file that will execute "pwd" command and will write it to pathFile. I am able to run the test.jar by double clicking on it. location of test.jar is "/home/akashm/Desktop/IDE/test/test.jar".Now I have following problems-
<akashm> 1. If I run test.jar from shell i.e.
<akashm> $java -jar test.jar
<akashm> I get "/home/akashm/Desktop/IDE/test/" as output.
<akashm> 2. If I run test.jar by double clicking it then I get
<akashm> "/home/akashm" as output.
<nthykier> I think this is pretty standard behaviour  actually. Programs that you double  click have their current dir set to your $HOME as I recall
<akashm> :'(
<nthykier> eqv to doing (something like): cd ~ && java -jar /home/akashm/Desktop/IDE/test/test.jar
<akashm> so, what should i do to come out of this scenario?
<nthykier> Depends on what you are trying to do
<nthykier> If you are trying to find resources or  the path to the "test.jar" then it is possible. However, getting the exact code to accomplish, you may want to use google or #java (on this network) - either of them may know how to do that
<nthykier> btw, I believe you have a similar issue on Windows (not that your average Windows user is likely to use the terminal to run the jar file)
<akashm> yeah
<akashm> even i dont want user to run my jar in terminal
<nthykier> shouldn't matter how they run it
<nthykier> (unless it is a webapp or something similar)
#ubuntu-java 2010-10-10
<GambitDeclined> Hi All, I want to learn Java (I programmed in BASIC about 35 years ago, no kidding), and all the books I have picked up are SUN (Oracle?) Java -- in the interest of learning, should I start off with the sun java SDK suggested in these books or... well, what do you think?
<GambitDeclined> I primarily use Debian and Ubuntu at home.
<GambitDeclined> Assuming anyone is awake. :-)
<persia> This channel tends to be more about how Java is packaged in Ubuntu.
<persia> For questions about Java itself, ##java is preferred.
<persia> This channel tends to be more about how Java is packaged in Ubuntu.
<persia> For questions about Java itself, ##java is preferred.
<GambitDeclined> Yeah, I know, but it was a general preference I was looking for among fellow linux users.
<persia> I understand, but I'm not convinced that the folk here are prepared to answer your questions.
<GambitDeclined> persia, I didn't really think of it as a coding question, but if you think I'll have more luck there I'll see what they have to tell me.
<GambitDeclined> persia, Thanks.
<persia> I will say that I've spent time developing Java in a windows environment that was tested in a linux environment and deployed to an OS/400 environment: the key bit is really making sure you have the library support you need.
<persia> Everything else is syntax, for which ##java is a wonderful resource.
<persia> If you're just learning, I'll suggest playing robocode for a while.  handy way to sharpen your skills, and fun
<persia> 1.6.2 is in the repos.
<GambitDeclined> persia, Okay, I'll poke my head in there and see what they think about using openjava with books oriented to sunjava. Assuming that I'm even using the right terms.
<GambitDeclined> persia, I'll take a look at robocode as well.
<persia> They can probably advise better.  Last information I have from Sun is ~22 months old, and it was that internally Sun was only working on OpenJDK for the future, but there's been lots of changes since then (e.g. ORACLE)
<GambitDeclined> Yeah, Oracle seems to be eating all the old standby's up.
#ubuntu-java 2011-10-05
<qt-dsa> hello im looking for the develoepr of video tyrant is he here ?
#ubuntu-java 2011-10-06
<Amigordinho> Hello?
#ubuntu-java 2013-09-30
<ariel__> hello
<ariel__> i am from colombia
#ubuntu-java 2013-10-03
<Guest74604> hello! someone speaks in Spanish?
